# Hello, form Hollywood



## Monkeyboy (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello.

I'm the technical director for The Theatre District in Hollywood. Ive been working with this company for over 10 years. I stumbled on this place and thought Id join up.

www.thetheatredistrict.com


----------



## soundlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Looks like you've got a cool space there!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like a busy place to work. Welcome to the booth. You'll find a great mix of professionals, educators, college students, and young techies who are just starting out. You'll find someone here who is an expert on just about everything. You'll also find young folks trying to do tech with no one to teach or support them. So jump in and share what you do know and ask what you don't.

Welcome.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 20, 2007)

welcome to Control Booth!! Please contribute by asking or answering questions!!

Dennis


----------



## Van (Feb 20, 2007)

Wait a minute ... They don't do Theatre in Hollywood, That's where they do movies ! 

Welcome Aboard. Good to have ya.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Feb 20, 2007)

That is what everyone thinks. There are tons of black box theatres, and even more traveling companies.

check out these sites

http://www.curtainrising.com/usa/losangeles.php

http://www.lastagealliance.com/
http://www.theatermania.com/content...ow=1&strSortBy=str_show_name&strSortOrder=ASC


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

And remember, there is a fair bit of similarity between what movie people do and what tech people do... but they call them different things.


----------

